# Any idea's for a HALLOWEEN PUNCH



## Dalejrmom2

*Hello all!!! I am looking for an alcoholic halloween punch. We are having a halloween party for my hubbys work and i'm looking for a good recipe. I want to have enough i'm thinking 5 or 6 gallons for we are having 35 to 40 people. I am serving other drinks also, just wanted to have a variety then just beer or wine coolers. Any idea's are greatly appreciated. :jol: *


----------



## kevin242

You could call it "Dead Dracula's Blood" when asked why you call it that, you can say "Because it got SPIKED!"


----------



## Dalejrmom2

*Thank you for the name. Now i need a recipe, Know any good one's? *


----------



## kirkwood

we make a hunch punch every year but it's pretty lethal. not sure the exact amounts but there are tons of recipes online. it's hawaiian punch, sprite, and grain alcohol with fruit floating on top.


----------



## Dalejrmom2

*Now i didnt even think about that one. I will go to web tender and see if i can find a recipe there. Here's to hoping i can find it in a large quanity. Thanks Kirkwood!!!!! *


----------



## Dalejrmom2

*Ok so far i have had no luck at all. I am using a 20 gallon cooler. I'm going to fill half way with ice. So basicaly i only wanna make about 10 gallons. I'm trying to figure out how many bottles of vodka and bottles of punch. (man i feel so mathmatically challenged) Can anyone help? LOL*


----------



## Hauntiholik

kirkwood said:


> we make a hunch punch every year but it's pretty lethal. not sure the exact amounts but there are tons of recipes online. it's hawaiian punch, sprite, and grain alcohol with fruit floating on top.


Sounds like jungle juice.

Jungle Juice

2 fifths Everclear
fifth Vodka
fifth Rum
4 gallons HI-C
4 sliced oranges
1 sliced lime
1 sliced lemon
1 pineapple (in rings)
35 quart IGLOO Cooler

How to Prepare: Get four crazy people to mix in all together, hopefully at the same time. Let fruit soak for at least 2 hours in mixture. Drink and if still standing eat the fruit.


----------



## trishaanne

I found tons of recipes online, but you could just make a "dump punch". Everyone bring a bottle and pour it in. Since I don't drink I have no idea how that tastes, but I've been to BBQ's in the summer where there are people passed out all over the deck, so I'd say it's pretty lethal. 

I'll try to find the recipes and post the link.


----------



## Mistress Fate

Dump punch... LMAo... we call it "Suicide" and we did that very recently. Basically we took a bit of everything in the fridge (minus condiments).

We had Blue Curaco, Sour Watermelon, Crown, Tequila, Bacardi 101, Root Beer, Sweet & Sour Mix, Orange Soda, Mad Dog...

I can't remember everything, but the blue curaco & the Sweet & Sour mix really gave it this green glowing anti-freeze look.

Good luck to you! (You may want to limit these drinks... I had 3 small ones and I couldn't raise my head or move from my chair. We also had clothes swapping amongst others at the party.... You Have Been Warned!! lol)


----------



## halloween71

mt dew surprise

2-2liters mt dew or diet
1liter-gingerale
2 packs of lime koolaide
1 can chunk pineapples (let them soak in alchol and koolaide the night before)
1liter of grain
8 oz of lime vodka
makes 2 gals and is yummy and sneaky


----------



## halloween71

Grain is everclear


----------



## Dalejrmom2

*Thanks halloween71!! Can i substitute the grain alcohol for just vodka instead and then also pour in the lime vodka? Would it change the way it is suppose to taste if i did that? From what i understand everclear is pricey and i want to keep my cost a low as i can.*


----------



## halloween71

I have never tried it with reg vodka.Everclear around here is very cheap 9.00 for a liter.Everclear has very little taste. You maybe able to use lime vodka in place of everclear but that would take down the potancy( and it is priced higher than grain).I am not a big vodka drinker so I don't know how it would taste-I am afraid maybe to strong.


----------



## Darkside

Yeah, we have substituted Vodka or rum for that matter.
Man, all of these sound good. I need a drink.


----------



## Death's Door

Besides, Octoberfest beers, wine, champagne, here's what I will be serving up on Halloween

*Pond Scum*

2 (12 fluid ounce) cans frozen limeade concentrate
2 (12 fluid ounce) cans frozen lemonade concentrate
2 (2 liter) bottles lemon-lime flavored carbonated beverage
1 (750 milliliter) bottle rum
2 quarts lime sherbet

In a large bowl, combine limeade, lemonade and lemon-lime soda.

Stir in rum (add more to taste if optional).

Place sherbet on top and let it float on top of the punch.

Also, I like to add frozen face and hands to the punch after I add the sherbert.


----------



## Paul R

*My Punch!*

Here is a recipe that I have used for years and it seems however much I make my guests will always drink it all.

1 gallon ocean spray cran cherry (not some cheap store brand!)
15 oz vodka
5 oz midori
5 oz tripelsec

I make it by the punch bowl, you can adjust the alcohol content as desired without really changing the taste, You will not be able to taste any alcohol in this recipe. I always catch the cran cherry on sale, I got them 2 for $4 this year.

It has quite a kick and goes down very easy so you might warn them to go easy at first. It cost me about $100 to make 7 gallons of this.


----------



## halloween71

yummmmmy that sounds like a good recipe paul r.I'm always looking for recipes altho mt dew surprise and bahama mama are always my winners I like to venture out of familarity and try new drinks.


----------



## Dalejrmom2

*Well i went to the store today and got my stuff for the hunch punch. I am working on a budget so i came up with this recipe. I have not tried this yet, so i will let y'all know how it was when i make it for our party.
6 packets of Kool-Aid brand tropical punch
6 cups of sugar
1 Bottle 1.75 liter Smirnoff vodka
4 cans of pineapple chunks (add more to your likeing)
1 small seedless watermelon cut up
4 oranges cut into slices
I'm going to let the fruit soak in the hunch punch for 1 hour or so. Since i am putting it in a cooler, spoon out fruit and put into condiment tray. The guest can put the fruit in their drink if desired. WahLah!!!! God i hope this turns out good. Keep your fingers crossed. *


----------



## kirkwood

That sounds good. We go a little more ghetto but it accomplishes the task.
- 1 handle of grain alcohol
- 1 1/2 handles of hawaiian punch (the largest bottles)
- 1 2L of Sprite or Lemon Lime Soda
- 1L of Vodka

It makes you hallucinate.


----------



## Madame X

yes that does sound Yummy, May I say put the fruit in Halloween decorated cupcake papers. Just Ia idea hope you dont mind.


----------



## Dalejrmom2

*Great idea Madame X!!!!! I most certainly dont mind any idea's! Thanks *


----------



## jackielantern

Sounds like I'm too late, you got your recipe but this is the one I use for my fountain....almost no sugar.

2 quarts Rasberry Ice Crystal Light
2 quarts Grape Crystal Light
64 oz Light Cranberry Juice
2 Liter Club Soda (if you like it fizzy)
Bacardi Light Rum to taste


----------

